# Low power and now stalling



## eeskimos (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I've looked through and found a lot of similar but nothing quite the same. So yesterday once I came back into the city after a 300km road trip that had some rain and mud as there was some highway construction my 2016 LT Turbo had a weird lack of power especially when accelerating from a light I'd have to almost press the pedal to the floor to get it to accelerate at a normal rate. Now today it started once got just out of my parking stall before stalling, now it just turns off immediately after it starts with no error or engine light coming on, has anyone heard of something like this or know what this could be?

Thanks


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry to hear you've experienced some issues. What year, trim level, and transmission (auto or manual) is your car?


----------



## eeskimos (Sep 10, 2017)

It is a 2016 LT Turbo automatic.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you have two problems. I think the turbo is not developing boost. It may be as simple as the intercooler connection has popped off.

As for the engine shutting off, you might try changing the ignition relay. It's cheap and at least one member has had a problem with it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a tow to a dealer is in order if it won't even run. You've got a warranty and free roadside coverage. 

As for the power - if it's a Gen 2, a couple of cars have had the turbo hose pop off @ the intake manifold under the cowl.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A 2016 should still be under the B2B warranty. Take it in and see if they can diagnose from your description.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

What was the issue?


----------

